# Add Subtitles to AVI



## eye-Q

hi there,

i would like to ask you if there is a program that i can use to put srt subtitles to an AVI video and export a different avi video file that includes the subs.

thank you in advance


----------



## Calibretto

The only way that I know of is to get a copy of the movie script, open the movie in a video editing software and enter in the subs yourself but that would take eternity so I don't recommend it...


----------



## eye-Q

thank you for your information, but what i need is the name of the video editing software that can do this job..


----------



## Calibretto

Any video editing software can probably do it... Sony Vegas is what I use. There is also Adobe Premiere...heck even Windows Movie Maker could probably do it.


----------



## PrinterScanner

just use windows movie maker. it's easy.


----------



## chibicitiberiu

Neither Windows movie maker or more advanced video editors like premiere pro can import subtitle files and merge them with the video.


----------



## Calibretto

chibicitiberiu said:


> Neither Windows movie maker or more advanced video editors like premiere pro can import subtitle files and merge them with the video.



That's not what he's is going to do....Read my first post in this thread....


----------



## MoonRiver

For Mac users:
I think FFMpegX can help us ,it is a free software on Mac,it can help us add the subtitle (.srt) to AVi videos on mac


----------



## Machin3

ConvertX actually does that for you. And it also burns right away to a DVD.


----------



## chibicitiberiu

Please don't wake up half year old threads.


----------

